# Keep on the Shadowfell (OOC)



## Rumspringa (Jun 14, 2008)

Now that 4 e is out, would anyone be interested in a bit of a playtest using KotS? My group is split over 4e and Id like to kick the tires,so to speak, of the new game. So I lose my lurker status (all the 3e vs 4e debate made me want to stay on the sidelines  )

I'd like 5 players who havent if possible read the adventure. I want heroes, dark is ok but no evil please. Core races and classes please. Id also like roleplayers. The adventure has its share of combat, and I really want to try out the system,but let's not leave Rping out please.

I'm going to leave the world background deliberately vague. The "points of light" settings seems to have some common themes which we'll follow, I'll let the players help flesh out things, through background and game actions, if our games flourishes into something of a campaign. So hopefully, the players will help set the canon of our world.

I'm an old grognard, so Id like everyone to roll their scores at Invisible castle.We'll use invisible castle for our in game rolls, so just make an account there for our game. Pick a text color, whip up a background; well I'm sure most of you know what to do.

As I say I'm an old player-I got my start with the old Keep on the Borderlands/Basic box set in the early 80's. My favorite early teen possession was the Githyanki cover _Fiend Folio_. Im married have two children and a job that keeps me from face to face games more than I want.

If you are interested, post an idea or character. Thanks!


----------



## Rayex (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh, I'd love to get in this.

Will have to think up a bit of what I want to play (gotta take doggy out for run now), but will either be Cleric or Fighter. Details to come!


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 14, 2008)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Oh, I'd love to get in this.
> 
> Will have to think up a bit of what I want to play (gotta take doggy out for run now), but will either be Cleric or Fighter. Details to come!




I'm interested. Not sure I like the idea of random scores, since 4e is so much about equality and everything in char-gen is fixed, but oh well.

I got this idea of a circus acrobat (Rogue).


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 14, 2008)

hi! I wanted to apply for your game, so I rolled on invisible castle for the stats. Being the first time i roll there, i can't get to save the results. If you trust me, these are my rolls: 17,15,12,12,11,8. Otherwise could you explain me HOW to save the rolls?


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 14, 2008)

invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/17338/
For some reason I couldn't rearrange the stats? But I'll use those 6 scores and rearrange them in the character creation process, since a Rogue with 10 Dex is not possible in 4e since 99% of their power is dependent of dexterity.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 14, 2008)

Atanatotatos said:
			
		

> hi! I wanted to apply for your game, so I rolled on invisible castle for the stats. Being the first time i roll there, i can't get to save the results. If you trust me, these are my rolls: 17,15,12,12,11,8. Otherwise could you explain me HOW to save the rolls?




Well, I found that when you click roll scores and then get those 6 scores, you can click continue only if you have not rearranged the scores. Then you'll get to the same screen again, just this time you can use Save. After using Save, you'll get a link that you can post in this place.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 14, 2008)

Since I've taken over running this game, here's the IC thread.

[sblock]

Alternatively, just roll 6 X 4d6.takeHighest(3) from the 'roll dice' section rather than 'roll stats'.

That's what I did; stats (4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12) . 


```
[b]Sariel[/b]
[b]Eladrin Female Warlord 1[/b]

[i]XP:[/i] 0

[i]Height:[/i] 5' 10"
[i]Weight:[/i] 155 lb
[i]Age:[/i] 33 [i]Eyes:[/i] Green [i]Hair:[/i] Blonde [i]Skin:[/i] Fair
[i]Appearance:[/i] Elegant and deadly, tall and fair, Sariel looks 
every inch the Eladrin Knight.
[i]Alignment:[/i] Lawful Good
[i]Patron Deity:[/i] Corellon
 
[i]STR[/i] 15 +2
[i]CON[/i] 13 +1
[i]DEX[/i] 14 +2 (12 +2 Eladrin)
[i]INT [/i]17 +3 (15 +2 Eladrin)
[i]WIS [/i]10 +0 
[i]CHA [/i]13 +1
 
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]HP:[/b] 25
[b]Healing Surges/day:[/b] 8
[B]Bloodied:[/B] 12
[b]Healing Surge Value:[/b] 6
[b]Action Points:[/b] 1

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]AC:[/b]			+18 
   [+4 armor +1 shield +3 INT] 
[b]Fort Defense:[/b]		+13 [+1 Warolord +2 STR] 
[b]Reflex Defense:[/b]		+14 [+3 INT +1 sheild] 
[b]Will Defense:[/b]		+13 [+1 Eladrin +1 Warlord +1 CHA] 

[b]Special Save Notes:[/b] 
+5 to saves against charm effects
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Powers:[/b] 
basic melee attack/longsword
+3 str +3 prof = +6 to hit/1d8+5 dmg
  (+3 str, +2 Eladrin Soldier)
basic ranged attack/sling
+2 dex +2 prof = +4 to hit/1d6+2 dmg (+2 dex)

Eladrin	special/enc	fey step
Warlord	special/enc	inspiring word
L1	atk/at-will	commander's strike
L1	atk/at-will	viper's strike
L1	atk/enc		warlord's favor
L1	atk/daily	lead the attack

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]class features[/b] 
[warlord abilities]
combat leader
commanding presence/tactical presence
inspiring word

[armor profs]
cloth, leather, hide, chainmail; light shield

[weapon profs]
simple melee, military melee, simple ranged

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]race features[/b]
Eladrin

ability scores: +2 dex, +2 int
size: Medium
speed: 6 sq
vision: low-light
languages: common, elven
skill bonuses: +2 arcana, +2 history
Eladrin education
Eladrin weapon prof
Eladrin will
Fey Origin
Trance
Fey Step
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Feats[/b] 

[level 1] Eladrin Soldier

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Skills:[/b] 

Name/Total Mod (Ability)
(untrained) Arcana/+5 (INT +2 Eladrin)
Diplomacy/+6 (CHA)
Heal/+5 (WIS)
History/+10 (INT +2 Eladrin)
Intimidate/+6 (CHA)
Stealth/+6 (DEX -1 ACP; trained via Eladrin Education)

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Equipment[/b]
30gp Hide Armor
 5gp Light Shield
15gp Longsword
 1gp Sling
 1gp Sling bullets (20)
15gp Standard Adventure's kit
30gp Fine clothing
 3gp cash


[b]Encumbrence[/b]
 
[i]Carrying Capacity:[/i] Normal Load: 150lb; 
  Heavy Load: 300 lb; Maximum drag load: 750 lb
 
[b]Background[/b]
 
Daughter of minor nobility in one of the Eladrin kingdoms
of the Feywild, Sariel was trained in the martial
traditions of her people. She is skilled with her blade, 
and already a tactician that her family's retainers will
follow without question. She came to human lands
serving as her father's envoy to a local lord, and is on
her way home.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok here are my rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/17339/ 
I rearranged them. Here's the stats and a short background. Let me know.

Baern Ironhand, Dwarf Fighter 1

Str 17
Dex 12
Con 17 (+2 dwarf)
Int 10
Wis 15 (+2 dwarf)
Cha 12

Ac   17
For  15
Ref  11
Will 12

HP: 32
Healing surges/day: 12

Init: +1
Senses:low-ligh vision, perception:12  insight:12
Speed:5

Languages:Common, Dwarven
Alignment: Unaligned
Patron Deity:Moradin

Racial features: Cast-iron stomach
                 Dwarven resilience
                 Encumbered speed
                 Stand your ground

Class features:  Combat challenge
                 Combat superiority (+2)
                 Fighter weapon talent (two-handed)

Skills (*trained):
Acrobatics      +1
Arcana          +0
Athletics*      +8
Bluff           +1 
Diplomacy       +1
Dungeoneering   +4
Endurance*      +10
Heal            +2  
History         +0
Insight         +2
Intimidate*     +6
Nature          +2
Perception      +2
Religion        +2
Stealth         +1
Streetwise      +1
Thievery        +1

Feats: Dwarven weapon training

Basic Attack: Melee  Greataxe +6 vs AC 1d12+5 dmg or
                     Handaxe +5 vs AC 1d6+5 dmg
              Ranged Handaxe +5 vs AC 1d6+5 dmg rng 5/10 

Powers:
-at will:Cleave
         Reaping strike

-encounter:Steel serpent strike 

-daily: Brute strike


Equipment:
Scale armor      45gp
Greataxe         30gp
2 Handaxes       10gp
Adventurer's kit 15gp 


Baern Ironhand is a big, noisy dwarf almost 5 foot tall. He's pretty young for dwarven standard, 30 years old, and his brown beard still is not long as he would like. Baern left his clan in search for glory, which is generally well-accepted among dwarves, but Baern was born in the only family of his clan that displayed a long-standing clerical tradition. He decided that he wasn't cut for the life of a priest many years ago already, and now he has finally left his home to fight foes more worthy than the goblins encountered during his patrols. He is broke, though, and looking for a job. And for a few trustworthy companions too, actually, since Baern can't live without a good mug of ale in a tavern surrounded by the loud laughters of friendly people.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 14, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Human Rogue]Delia Tennim
Human Rogue 1
Unaligned

Strength 14 (+2)
Constitution 14 (+2)
Dexterity 20 (+5)
Intelligence 10 (+0)
Wisdom 12 (+1)
Charisma 16 (+3)

Armor Class 17, Fortitude Defense 13, Reflex Defense 18, Will Defense 14
Initiative +5, Speed 6
HP 31 (Bloodied 15, Healing Surge 7, Surges per day 8)

BASIC ATTACKS
Dagger (+9 vs. AC, 1d4+6 damage)
Shuriken (+8 vs. AC, 1d6+6 damage, range 6/12)

FEATS: Backstabber, Weapon Focus (Light Blade)

RACE FEATURES: Human: +1 Fort, Reflex, Will; +1 at-will power, feat, trained skill

LANGUAGES: Common, Elven

SKILLS: Stealth +10, Thievery +10, Acrobatics +10, Bluff +8, Insight +6, Perception +6, Streetwise +8

EQUIPMENT: Leather Armor, 2 Daggers, 10 shuriken, Standard Adventurers Kit, Thieves' Tools, Fine Clothing, 6 gp

CLASS FEATURES: Proficiencies: Cloth armor, Leather Armor, Dagger, Hand crossbow, Shuriken, Sling, Short sword; First Strike (have combat advantage against anyone who has not acted), Rogue Tactics - Artful Dodger (gain bonus to AC equal to Charisma against attacks of opportunity), Rogue Weapon talent (higher damage on Shuriken, +1 to attack roll with dagger), Sneak Attack +2d8 (1/round, when having combat advantage, deal additional damage)

EXPLOITS:
At-Will Exploits:
Deft Strike (Melee or Ranged) (dagger: +9 vs. AC, 1d4+6 damage OR shuriken: +8 vs. AC, 1d6+6 damage, shift up to 2 squares before attack)
Piercing Strike (Melee) (dagger: +9 vs. Reflex, 1d4+6 damage)
Sly Flourish (Melee or Ranged (dagger: +9 vs. AC, 1d4+9 damage OR shuriken: +8 vs. AC, 1d6+9 damage)

Encounter Exploits:
Positioning Strike (Melee) (dagger: +9 vs. Will, 1d4+6 damage, slide target 3 squares)

Daily Exploits:
Easy Target (Melee or Ranged) (dagger: +9 vs. AC, 2d4+6 damage OR shuriken: +8 vs. AC, 2d6+6, target slowed and grants combat advantage)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 14, 2008)

I won't have the character rolled till late tonight but I'd really like to play a wizard!


----------



## Rayex (Jun 14, 2008)

See later post.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2008)

Tankity Tankity Tank (4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=17, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13) 

Will make character after work.  It's always good to have 2 possible tanks.


----------



## Rumspringa (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow this filled up fast, especially for a weekend! We have 6, which means I shall close recruiting.

I appreciate your understanding concerning char gen, I'm still tied a little to the old ways. 

Seriously tho, I await the characters and we'll shoot for a start as soon as you all are ready.

I am assuming that you all know each other and are traveling toward the town of Winterhaven.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2008)

I might also point out to those who dislike the rolling system that it is included in the 4e phb as one of the 'three ways to generate scores'.  
#1: Use this base score array.
#2: Use this point system.
#3: Use this Rolling system.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 14, 2008)

Hmm...

statted out so far we've got
dwarf fighter (Baern/Atanatotatos/unaligned)
dwarf cleric (Sifri/Rayex/unaligned)
eladrin warlord (Sariel/drothgery/LG)
human rogue (Delia/Bialaska/unaligned)
eladrin wizard (Dariel/Charwoman Gene/unaligned)

TBA
defender (Jemal)


----------



## drothgery (Jun 14, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Tankity Tankity Tank (4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=17, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13)
> 
> Will make character after work.  It's always good to have 2 possible tanks.




FWIW, I think we're more lacking on ranged ability than tanks (which would indicate an archer ranger or a warlock); my warlord and Rayex's cleric should be able to hold their own on the front line.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 14, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> FWIW, I think we're more lacking on ranged ability than tanks (which would indicate an archer ranger or a warlock); my warlord and Rayex's cleric should be able to hold their own on the front line.




I got exploits to do both ranged and melee, with both daggers and shuriken. Besides wizard has got a good selection of ranged spells, even if they're not supposed to be huge damage dealers.

Besides you can never have too many tanks, more to take damage, so the rest of us don't get hit!


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 15, 2008)

4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=18, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=16, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11

Dariel
Eladrin Wizard 1
Alignment: Unaligned
Deity: Corellon
Region:
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 130 lbs.
Hair: Blond, long and unkempt
Eyes: Green
Skin: Pale
Age: 30
XP: 0

Str: 11 (+0)
Con: 11 (+0)
Dex: 16 (+3) +2 Racial
Int: 20 (+5) +2 Racial
Wis: 16 (+3)
Cha: 12 (+1)

Hit Points: 21 Bloodied: 10
Healing Surge: 5 Surges per day: 7
Initiative: +7
Speed: 6
Perception: 18 Insight: 18
Action Points: 1

AC 15 Fortitude 10 Reflex 15 Will 15

Basic Melee Attack: +3 (Longsword) Damage: 1d8

Skills:

```
Arcana      +10   (+5 Trained, +5 Int)
History     +10   (+5 Trained, +5 Int)
Insight     +8    (+5 Trained, +3 Wis)
Religion    +10   (+5 Trained, +5 int)
Perception  +8    (+5 Trained, +3 Wis)
```
Feats:
Improved Initiative

Languages:
Common
Elven

Class and Racial abilities:
Eladrin Will
Fey Step (Teleport 5 squares)
Orb of Imposition

Cantrips:
Light
Ghost Sound
Prestidigitation
Mage Hand

Powers:
At-will
Ray of Frost, Thunderwave
Encounter
Icy Terrain
Daily
Acid Arrow, Freezing Cloud*

Rituals:
Comprehend Languages
Silence
Tenser's Floating Disk

Equipment:
Cloth Armor, 1g, 4 lb
Longsword, 15g, 4 lb
Orb, 15gp, 2 lb
Ritual Components, 50g
Standard adventuring kit, 15g, 33 lb


Money:
4 g

[sblock=Background]
Dariel does not talk much about personal past history.  Knowledge and future power are all the drive one needs.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 15, 2008)

Dariel is designed as more as a battlefield controller than a damage dealer.  I can easily swap a few thing if we need more punch.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 15, 2008)

Hallo gene! nice to see you here!

Out of curiosity, if you want a battlefield controller, why did you choose acid arrow over sleep?Isn't it a bit too awesome to pass?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 15, 2008)

Atanatotatos said:
			
		

> Hallo gene! nice to see you here!
> 
> Out of curiosity, if you want a battlefield controller, why did you choose acid arrow over sleep?Isn't it a bit too awesome to pass?




I wanted the ability to choose a high-damage daily.  I might go back in and redo it.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 15, 2008)

Charwoman Gene said:
			
		

> I wanted the ability to choose a high-damage daily.  I might go back in and redo it.




FYI - you're not including the Eladrin +2 to Arcana and History in your skill bonuses.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't want to intrude, really, just an opinion. Fact is, Sleep is probably one of the best spells in the game, despite being 1st level. I don't remember any other spell that inflicts the "unconscious" condition. So maybe you don't want to prepare it because of flavour reason or tastes etc., but i think you should know it. Again, just an opinion.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 15, 2008)

Atanatotatos said:
			
		

> I don't want to intrude, really, just an opinion. Fact is, Sleep is probably one of the best spells in the game, despite being 1st level. I don't remember any other spell that inflicts the "unconscious" condition. So maybe you don't want to prepare it because of flavour reason or tastes etc., but i think you should know it. Again, just an opinion.




I agree that Sleep is one of, if not the best, low level control spell the wizard has available. But I guess if you doubt the damage-dealing ability of the rest of the party, then having a high-damage dealer for the daily spell is not a bad thing.
And as far as I know this party has only 1 striker (the Rogue, who is primarily melee, but may do a bit distance), so extra ranged damage is not a bad thing.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 15, 2008)

As it seems we've got enough meatshields and such, I wouldnt mind swapping to a Ranger actually. If nobody objects, ofcourse.

Edit: Or perhaps a warlock.. *will read up some more*


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 15, 2008)

Rayex said:
			
		

> As it seems we've got enough meatshields and such, I wouldnt mind swapping to a Ranger actually. If nobody objects, ofcourse.




I don't. Having another striker would be awesome.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 15, 2008)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> I agree that Sleep is one of, if not the best, low level control spell the wizard has available. But I guess if you doubt the damage-dealing ability of the rest of the party, then having a high-damage dealer for the daily spell is not a bad thing.
> And as far as I know this party has only 1 striker (the Rogue, who is primarily melee, but may do a bit distance), so extra ranged damage is not a bad thing.




I'd say it's one of the best at any level. It's an area attack that initually causes the slowed condition, which is very good in the first round or so; then if they fail the save they're unconscious, and obvously there's no better condition, and, as i said if i'm not mistaken no other spell causes that.
Anyway, i'd take flaming sphere over acid arrow; freezing cloud is only good against minion if i don't miss something...


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't think damage dealing's gonna be too much of a problem.

So here's my draft so far, just need to spend my remaining gp on mundane equipment.  Whadaya think?
[sblock=Darren]
Darren
Male Dragonborn Fighter1 
AL: Good HT: 6'5" WT: 250 Scale colour: Rusty

STR: 19 (+4) [17 +2 racial) 
DEX: 12 (+1) 
CON: 14 (+2) 
INT: 10 (+0) 
WIS: 11 (+0) 
CHA: 15 (+2) [13 +2 racial]

HP: 29  Bloodied: 15 Healing Surge: 9(11/day)
AC: 19  FORT: 16  REF: 13  WILL: 12
Init: +1 Speed: 5

Attacks: 
Melee Basic: 
Longsword +8 vs AC, 1d8+5 damage [Standard, Melee]

Skills: [3 trained]
Athletics +3(+5 w/o shield) [+5 trained +1 ability - 3(1) armour]
Heal +5 [+5 trained]
Intimidate +9 [+5 trained + 2 ability +2 racial]

Feats: [1]  Weapon Focus (Heavy Blades)

Class/Racial Features: 
Combat Challenge (When you attack, target is marked: -2 attack rolls not including you, if target shifts or doesn't attack you you get melee basic attack for free)
Weapon Talent (One-handed +1)
Dragonborn Fury (+1 attack when Bloodied)
Draconic Heritage (+2 healing surge)
Dragon Breath

At Will: 
Sure Strike: +10 vs AC, 1d8+5 damage [Standard, Melee]
Cleave: + 8 vs AC, 1d8+5 damage(Adjacent Enemy takes 4 damage) [Standard, Melee]

Encounter: 
Passing Attack: +8 vs AC, 1d8+5 damage (If hit, can Shift and make Secondary attack vs another target at +10 vs AC, 1d8+5 damage) [Standard, Melee]
Dragon Breath: +6 vs Reflex, 1d6+2 Acid damage [Minor, Close Blast 3]

Daliy: 
Comeback Strike: +8 Vs AC, 2d8+5 damage (and can spend a healing surge) [Standard, Mellee]

Languages: Common, Draconic

Equipment: 
Scale Mail
Heavy Shield
Long Sword
30 Gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jun 15, 2008)

See later post.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't you get to add Dex to damage with bows?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Don't you get to add Dex to damage with bows?




yes you do


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Don't you get to add Dex to damage with bows?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Careful Attack and Twin Strike both are weapon only damage, they give up the attribute modifier for other bonuses. For instance Careful Attack has +2 to hit, while Twin Strike allows two attacks rather than one.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanee: Thanks, yes they do. added it in now.



Bialaska. I think she meant on regular attacks, where I had forgotten to add in both ranged and melee bonus damage.


----------



## Rumspringa (Jun 15, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I don't think damage dealing's gonna be too much of a problem.
> 
> So here's my draft so far, just need to spend my remaining gp on mundane equipment.  Whadaya think?
> [sblock=Darren]
> ...




I was wondering if anyone was going to take a dragonborn...


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2008)

Yep, I meant the regular attacks. 

But thanks for mentioning Twin Strike, I really had not noticed yet, that it does NOT get the ability modifier added to the damage. Looks like it's not quite as good as I thought. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## drothgery (Jun 15, 2008)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> I don't. Having another striker would be awesome.




Though I might want to review Sariel's power selection if she's the only Leader-role PC. Lead the Attack is more effective for her given her stats, but Bastion of Defense would give her another (effectively) healing power along with Inspiring Word.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok, after tinkering a bit more, and watching my options etc, I'm now really torn between the Ranger and the Cleric. I guess it's up to the rest, what they most want/need?


----------



## drothgery (Jun 15, 2008)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Ok, after tinkering a bit more, and watching my options etc, I'm now really torn between the Ranger and the Cleric. I guess it's up to the rest, what they most want/need?




I think I'd be happier with another leader in the party, because I'd feel less obligated to take healing powers for Sariel, but I suspect she'd be okay as the only one.


----------



## Rumspringa (Jun 15, 2008)

Since this thread has exploded since yesterday, I created a Plots and places thread here as a place for finalized PCs. Please place your char sheet and background there once you are satisfied.Its just easier for me to reference that way.

1 post per player/PC please. All OOC should come here.

No hurry btw on characters. Discuss and fill out roles as you want. Im still trying to find a map program I like to help in the game. So if anyone has a favorite that is free please speak up.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 15, 2008)

My advice would be a cleric, but I wouldn' make it a melee cleric too much... it seems to me we already have a solid frontline. A striker is also good, though...


----------



## Rayex (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok, going with the cleric then.. Will need to work a bit more to see what I can get out of it, but will probably dump some of the melee powers I previously had, and get some more utility or something.

Edit: Might change Sifri into an elven cleric, using a bow... Hmm.. *back to tinkering*

Question: How to make a decent range-type cleric? We already have 4 other melee's, me going melee then would probably not be such a good idea?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 15, 2008)

LOL

The rhyming Eladrin names were unintentional.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 15, 2008)

If you focus on wisdom you will have a more than decent arrange of short range powers, and you can hold your own in melee anyway. Going for archery is probably not a good idea though since clerics don't get ranged weapon powers and dexterity is generally a dump stat fr them...


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 15, 2008)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Ok, going with the cleric then.. Will need to work a bit more to see what I can get out of it, but will probably dump some of the melee powers I previously had, and get some more utility or something.
> 
> Edit: Might change Sifri into an elven cleric, using a bow... Hmm.. *back to tinkering*
> 
> Question: How to make a decent range-type cleric? We already have 4 other melee's, me going melee then would probably not be such a good idea?




Well, making a range cleric is going to be pretty difficult. You do have a couple of range powers, but their range is rather short (range 5, compared to most of the wizards range 20). Also most of your powers are either melee range or close. Of course you can use a bow, but you lack the powers to do anything but basic attacks with it, unless you multiclass into Ranger.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 15, 2008)

Over in rules, someone pointed to this thread on WotC's boards for how to do an archer cleric...
http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?p=16097781#post16097781


----------



## Rayex (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, found that too. Will see what I can work out, looks like fun though.

Ok, I'm gonna try that version. Or atleast something similar. Will have to work a bit to get it like I want it, but I'd definetly want to go that way.

Edit: This is what I got so far. Actually a pretty nice mix of my two previous tries. Only lacking 1 feat now... Will have to take - yet - another look for that.

[sblock=Siranina]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1629514/

*Siranina*
*Female elven Cleric* 
*Alignment:* Unaligned
*Deity:* Melora
*Height:* 5´ 7?
*Weight:* 120 lb.
*Hair:* Blonde
*Eyes:* Emerald green
*Skin:* Dark tanned
*Age:* 
*XP:* 0

*Str:* 14 (+2)
*Con:* 15 (+2) 
*Dex:* 19 (+4) +2 racial
*Int:* 11 (+0)
*Wis:* 20 (+5) +2 racial
*Cha:* 14 (+2)

*Hit Points:* 27 *Bloodied:* 13
*Healing Surge:* 6 *Surges per day:* 9
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed:* 7
*Action Points:* 1

*AC* 16
*Fortitude* 12 
*Reflex* 14
*Will* 17

*Longbow:* +6 *Damage:* 1d10+4 *Range:* 20/40 *Special:* Load free
*Mace:* +4 *Damage: * 1d8+2
*Special:* +1d6 when using Warrior of the Wild.


*Skills:*

```
History:	5		
Heal:		10
Religion:	5
Insight:	10
```

*Feats:*
Cleric Bonus: Ritual Casting
Level 1: Warrior of the Wild - 1/day use Rangers Hunter's Quarry ability.

*Languages:*
Common
Elven

*Powers:*

Healing Word (Cleric, Encounter (special), Minor Action, Close Burst 5, Self or 1 ally.)
Can use 2/encounter, but only once per round.
Effect: Target can spend healing surge and get additional 1d6+5 HP.

*At-Will Prayers:*
Lance of Faith (Standard action, Ranged 5, One creature)
Attack: +5 vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d8+5 radiant damage, one ally get +2 to hit on next attack against target.

Sacred Flame (Standard Action, Ranged 5, One creature)
Attack: +5 vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d6+5 radiant damage, one ally gains 3 temporary HP or make a saving throw.

*Encounter Prayers:*
Elven Accuracy (Racial, Free Action, Personal)
Reroll an attack roll. Use second roll.

Channel Divinity: Divine Fortune (Cleric, Free Action, Personal)
+1 bonus on next attack roll or saving throw before end of next turn.

Chanel Divinity: Turn Undead (Cleric, Standard Action, Close Burst 2)
Target: Eah Undead in Burst. 
Attack: +5 vs. Will. 
Hit: 1d10+5 radiant damage, push 3+1 squares. Immobilized untill end of next turn.
Miss: Half damage, no push back or immobilize.

Divine Glow (Standard Action, Close blast 3, each enemy)
Attack: +5 vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d8+5 radiant damage.
Effect: Allies in blast gain +2 power bonus on attack rolls untill next of your turn.

*Daily Prayers:*
Beacon of Hope (Standard action, Close Burst 3, Each enemy in burst)
Attack: Wisdom vs. Will
Hit: Target is weakened untill end of its next turn.
Effect: You and allies in the burst regain 5+5 hit points, and healing powers restore +5 hit points untill end of encounter.


*Equipment:*
Hide Armo [30gp]
Longbow [30gp]
Mace [5gp]
Arrows (30) x2 [2gp]

Holy Symbol [10gp]

Backpack [2gp]
Bedroll [1sp]
Belt Pouch [1gp]
Waterskin [1gp]
Trail Rations [5gp]

*Money:*
13gp 9sp

*Proficiencies:*
Elven Weapon: Longbow and shortbow.
Armor: Cloth, Leather, Hide, Chainmail.
Weapons: Simple Melee, Simple Ranged.


*Class features: *
Channel Divinity: Can use Divine Fortune or Turn undead 1/encounter.
Healers Lore: When granting healing with power, add wis modifier to HP gained.
Ritual Casting: Ritual Caster bonus feat. Possess ritual book, with 2 rituals; Gentle Repose + 1 more.

[sblock=Racial abilities: ]
*Skill Bonuses:* +2 Nature, +2 Perception
*Elven Weapon Proficiency:* You gain proficiency with
the longbow and the shortbow.
*Fey Origin:* Your ancestors were native to the Feywild,
so you are considered a fey creature for the purpose
of effects that relate to creature origin.
*Group Awareness:* You grant non-elf allies within
5 squares of you a +1 racial bonus to Perception
checks.
*Wild Step:* You ignore difficult terrain when you shift
(even if you have a power that allows you to shift
multiple squares).
*Elven Accuracy:* You can use elven accuracy as an
encounter power.
[/sblock]

[sblock=background] 
Appearance: Lithe and of average height, there's not much that separate Siranina from her fellow elves. Her hair is light blonde, somewhat of an oddity among the elves, and her eyes are deep, sparkling green. She wear dark green leather breeches and a green and brown leather linen shirt under her dark brown hide armor. On her left hip rests a quiver bristling with arrows, on the right one a seldom used mace. Her longbow she usually carries in her right hand. 
Personality: More often than not, she's a smiling, laughing young woman. She enjoys being outside in the woods more than being inside, but can adapt if needed. She prefers to stay at range, assisting her companions with her bow, her blessings and healing abilities, and only use her mace if absolutely necesarry. Her trust in her companions and their abilities is absolute and she know they can hold their own in combat, but still feel somewhat protective when it comes to her friends.
Background: Erm... Not sure about that. yet. More to come, I guess!
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2008)

Elven Archer Clerics FTW.  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Graf (Jun 16, 2008)

Rumspringa said:
			
		

> I'm an old grognard, so Id like everyone to roll their scores at Invisible castle.



Too classic. 

Curious to see how your game develops. 

I have some maps and tokens (I use maptools) for my own game here on EnWorld if it helps...


----------



## drothgery (Jun 16, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> I have some maps and tokens (I use maptools) for my own game here on EnWorld if it helps...




FWIW, you can make halfway decent grids in Excel by tinkering with field widths until you've got square cells. That's what I did for my Star Wars game.


----------



## Rumspringa (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmm thanks for the suggestions. Id like to do something simple and accessible.

So here's some mundane business I'd like your opinions on-

First, what is everyone's opinion on posting frequency. I would like to see every other day. I can do daily  roughly around the middle of the day here in the US. Let me know your preferences.

Second, given the tactical nature of everyones powers in 4e, Id like to use an online whiteboard for combat. This has advantages and disadvantages of course, namely it could bog things down. I certainly dont want to turn this into a tactical boardgame, but it may be of some use..  I put up a test here.

You can continue the drawing by clicking on "continue the drawing". Once you do you can see the grid. You can change text, pen and symbol color and sizes only the first time you chose them.

Ideally we could use this to keep the relative positions straight. If you each wish you could even "move" your character when you post. The drawing simply has to be emailed to yourself and then linked here. We would all be working off the same page. Not perfect but it may help to visualize things. Let me know.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 16, 2008)

About frequency i can post every day, generally even several times per day, so i got no problem.
About the online board, i've never used something like that, could be useful, might slow us? Maybe you could post the updated board, say, each round or so and during the round simply give us coordinations? i don't have a clear idea, i should try it first.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 16, 2008)

My own posting frequency generally depend of the other players. But I will be able to post at least once per day, several if I'm online during the peak of other players.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 16, 2008)

If it's not too busy @work, I'll be able to check and make short posts from the office, and probably longer posts on evenings (except on my tabletop game night) and weekends. I'll usually be able to post at least once a day, though if it looks like Sariel has nothing to do and nothing to say, I might not post.

I'm not sure the online whiteboard is set up well for games; the grid sizing is a bit off for D&D purposes, and there doesn't seem to be a way to snap things to the grid.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not too fond of said whiteboard, but I can't think of alternatives to suggest. 

I check EnWorld about every 12 hours, and I post when there's something to respond to.


----------



## Rumspringa (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I think I'll eschew the map for now. Ill think fo something else, mostly because I dont want to bog the game down or spend all my time tinkering with maps.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 17, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> FWIW, you can make halfway decent grids in Excel by tinkering with field widths until you've got square cells. That's what I did for my Star Wars game.




I think something like this would be sufficent


----------



## Rumspringa (Jun 18, 2008)

Alright. Ive been looking at characters and i dont see anything glaringly wrong. Of course my mind sticks in 3e mode smetimes but if Atanatotatos dwarf is ready, Ill start the game tomorrow.

Just a note on rolls, this may be old hat to many of you but..

Ill roll intiiative to speed things up. Ill also do passive rolls like percveption if necessary.

When you make attack rolls also roll your damage at the same time which will help speed things up.

Keep your rolls under one Invisible castle id so we can all keep track.

We'll shoot for daily posts and see how that works.

Im working on an old school solution to maps.

I look forward to starting!


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 18, 2008)

Great! My character should be ready, is there something wrong with him i missed?


----------



## Rumspringa (Jun 18, 2008)

Not that I can see, but its been a long day. Just checking to see if you were working on the build.

 Just park him in the plots and places thread when you are done.


----------



## Rumspringa (Jun 18, 2008)

Might I add- I should call you all the Company of Alliteration. Your names are so close and rhyming its brutal.

Sariel
Delia
Dariel
Darren
Siranina
Baern

Ouch.

Only my dwarf friend breaks the chain and uses different constanants


----------



## drothgery (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey, I just pulled something off the Eladrin female names list in the PHB.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL
The fellowship of the rhyme


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 18, 2008)

I Changed my name to Dalarian a while back... not much better...


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Rum, Zurai's using a map system over in Company of the Morning Sun that you may be able to use.

Also, when we starting? *not eager at all.. definitely.. nope... *


----------



## Rumspringa (Jun 18, 2008)

Game is up here. 

Go ahead and put in your intro post.


----------



## Rumspringa (Jun 19, 2008)

droth everyone got Sariel's bonus for intitiative. Sorry about the lack of transperancy but had little time to goof with online rollers..so I did it the old fashioned way this time.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 19, 2008)

Rumspringa said:
			
		

> droth everyone got Sariel's bonus for intitiative. Sorry about the lack of transperancy but had little time to goof with online rollers..so I did it the old fashioned way this time.




I just want to make sure on that one; we're all new to 4e here, and it'd be easy to forget that one.


----------



## Rumspringa (Jun 19, 2008)

No problem-you and everyone else have permission to bring things up. Please. Ive done PbP in other rulesets before, but getting used to  exception based rules is hard after a  near decade of d20.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 19, 2008)

Heck, I'm also trying to make impromptu decisions on when it's best to use Commander's Strike, and for who. It looks like I should...

Favor Delia when she hasn't used Sneak Attack in the round and has combat advantage
Favor Derren if the opponent's hard to hit (his attack bonus is higher than Baern's).
Favor Baern if the opponent's easy to hit (he does the most damamage on average with a basic attack)

If the others are the only options, Sariel shouldn't use Commander's strike, as she hits harder with a melee basic attack than our wizard even with her Int modifier tacked on, and our cleric needs the bonus from Commander's Strike to do 1 point of damage more than Sariel does on her own... with the same or worse odds of hitting.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 19, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Heck, I'm also trying to make impromptu decisions on when it's best to use Commander's Strike, and for who. It looks like I should...
> 
> Favor Delia when she hasn't used Sneak Attack in the round and has combat advantage
> Favor Derren if the opponent's hard to hit (his attack bonus is higher than Baern's).
> ...




You should remember that if it's an opponent that appears to be hard to hit in terms of AC, they most likely have another save that is weak. Therefore it may be to your advantage to give your buff to one who hits on that save.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 19, 2008)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> You should remember that if it's an opponent that appears to be hard to hit in terms of AC, they most likely have another save that is weak. Therefore it may be to your advantage to give your buff to one who hits on that save.




Commander's strike always grants a basic melee attack with the warlord's int bonus added to damage; that's always str/dex vs AC.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 22, 2008)

So anyone hear from our DM?


----------



## drothgery (Jun 22, 2008)

Charwoman Gene said:
			
		

> So anyone hear from our DM?




Nope. His profile says he hasn't been to ENWorld in 3 days.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 22, 2008)

Well... might have had troubles keeping him from posting. Let's wait and hope...


----------



## drothgery (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay, that's five days with a missing DM...


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 24, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Okay, that's five days with a missing DM...




I hope the game isn't dead, before it even really began. :/


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay, this is one of three games I have with missing GMs...

My only game still running is the one I GM...


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 24, 2008)

I say we try to wait two more (a week) and then, well...


----------



## drothgery (Jun 24, 2008)

FWIW, I've got a copy of the adventure, though I haven't done anything more than flip through the pregens and generic 4e rules stuff.

If Rumspringa doesn't reappear, I suppose I could take a stab at running things, though we'd need to restart from the beginning (as I don't want to run Sariel as a DMPC) and I'd probably suggest some degree of character rebuilding (if I were starting a game from scratch, it's in Eberron and uses point buy).


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 25, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> FWIW, I've got a copy of the adventure, though I haven't done anything more than flip through the pregens and generic 4e rules stuff.
> 
> If Rumspringa doesn't reappear, I suppose I could take a stab at running things, though we'd need to restart from the beginning (as I don't want to run Sariel as a DMPC) and I'd probably suggest some degree of character rebuilding (if I were starting a game from scratch, it's in Eberron and uses point buy).




I'm up for restarting if the original GM does not reappear. Would be a shame to see Delia go to waste.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay, if I did restart the game (taking over the DM's spot, and having Sariel mysteriously disappear), would you guys be okay with

1) Redoing stats based on the standard point buy?

2) Sliding over to Eberron (as it's the setting I know best)? Note that the Warforged from Dragon would be an allowed PC race, as would both shifter variants, gnomes, and dopplegangers from the MM (as changelings).


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 26, 2008)

totally ok
I love Eberron

Also, i'd like to take the chance to play my first warforged...


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 26, 2008)

Fine with me.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 26, 2008)

Quick notes on Dave's quick-and-dirty 4e Eberron

Races:

Dwarf, Half-Elf, Halfline, Human - use 4e mechanics as written, keep 3.5 backstory

Changeling - use Doppleganger from the Monster Manual
Dragonborn - rare in Khorvaire, but exist in some small communities where dragons and/or draconic races existed in 3.5; common in Argonessen but it's unlikely Dragonborn PCs are from there
Eladrin - Eladrin PCs can be Aereni or from Thelanis
Elf - Elf PCs can be from anywhere that has 3.5 elves in Eberron (so a 4e Aereni in this game can choose whether to be an Elf or Eladrin)
Gnome - use the Gnome from the monster manual
Half-orc - use the Orc from the monster manual, add the ability to take human racial feats
Kalashtar - not allowed for now
Shifter - use either shifter from the monster manual
Tiefling - use existing Eberron backstory for tieflings; Tieflings in Dave's Eberron look like 3.5 tieflings (i.e. no pronounced horns, no tail)
Warforged - use the Dragon article for Warforged

No Dragonmark feats for now (though if you want to flavor a power as coming from a Dragonmark that could plausibly grant it, and is approriate for your PC's race, go ahead).

Channel Divinity feats - if you can come up with a good explanation of why the Eberron deity your PC follows grants that power, go ahead and take it (assuming you can take Channel Divinity feats); it'd be easy to convince me to allow Pelor's Radiance as The Sivler Flame's Radiance; Bolderi granting Armor of Bahamut would be a bit trickier.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 26, 2008)

Heh.  See you in a few days


----------



## drothgery (Jun 26, 2008)

Charwoman Gene said:
			
		

> Heh.  See you in a few days




Figures.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, ENWorld's back...


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 27, 2008)

So... drothgery, you said you wanted to start from scatch, does this mean we'll also make new characters if we want or we have to keep the ones we applied with originally?
If we can change i'd like to play a warforged fighter (so not much of a difference from Baern, a dwarf fighter). I'll post stats and a short background, tell me if it's enough for you.

Titan, Warforged male personality Fighter 1

Str  18 (+2 race) 
Dex  13 
Con  16 (+2 race)
Int  10
Wis  14
Cha  8

AC   17   
For  15
Ref  11 
Will 13

HP: 31
Healing surges/day: 12

Init: +1
Senses:normal vision  perception:12  insight:12
Speed: 5

Languages:Common
Alignment: Good
Patron Deity: Dol Dorn

Racial features:  Living construt features
                  Warforged mind
                  +2 to Intimidate, Endurance

Class features:  Combat challenge
                 Combat superiority (+2)
                 Fighter weapon talent (two-handed)   

Skills (*trained):
Acrobatics      +1
Arcana          +0
Athletics*      +9
Bluff           -1 
Diplomacy       -1
Dungeoneering   +2
Endurance*      +10
Heal*           +7  
History         +0
Insight         +2
Intimidate      +1
Nature          +2
Perception      +2
Religion        +2
Stealth         +1
Streetwise      -1
Thievery        +1

Feats: Weapon focus (hammers) +1 

Basic Attack: Melee Maul +7 vs AC, 2d6+5 dmg
              Ranged Throwing hammer +6 vs AC, 1d6+5 dmg, rng 5/10              
Powers:
-at will:
Cleave
Reaping strike

-encounter:
Warforged resolve    
steel serpent strike  

-daily: brute strike 

-utility: 


Item daily:

Equipment:
Standard adventuring kit 15gp
Scale armor              45gp
Maul                     30gp
2 Throwing hammers       10gp


Will:
Cleave +7 vs AC 2d6+5 dmg +3 dmg adjacent foe
Reaping strike +7 vs AC 2d6+5 dmg; miss 3 dmg

Encounter:
Warforged resolveminor)temp hp 3+half lvl;immediate save vs ongoing dmg;if bloodied heal 3+half lvl.
steel serpent strike:4d6+str + slow and no shift till end next turn

Daily:
brute strike:6d6+str (reliable)

Titan is a young warforged who fought for less than a year during the Last War. He and a few companions from his warforged unity fighting for Cyre managaed to escape capture at the end of a lost battle by feigning death, but Titan was the only among those who had developed a self-consciousness strong enough to disregard obedience to his army, and fleed to Breland, only to continue to fight in another army, but hoping for King Boranel to keep his promise and free the warforged who fought for Breland's army. He soon started to learn more about, well, everything, and to appreciate the comfort in battle a prayer to Dol Dorn could give him and his companions. At the end of the war, Titan could at last live in peace, but he soon found himself unable to do much aside fighting, and actually missing a bit the thrill of battle, also realizing that the Treatis of Thronehold did little to improve the small to non-existant respect for his race. He soon decided to start working as a mercenary to pay for his maintenance, but only accepting jobs he feels are acceptably honorable; he's killed enough people without a good reason. Titan has had relatively very little experience in a civil society, so he's not very good wth people, though of good nature. He still feels somewhat guilty for abandoning his companions to flee to Breland, and has swore to never abandon his fellows again, and will fight fiercely to protect them.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 27, 2008)

Atanatotatos said:


> So... drothgery, you said you wanted to start from scatch, does this mean we'll also make new characters if we want or we have to keep the ones we applied with originally?




You can make a new character from scratch or tweak the one you've got (update stats to point buy-able values, change anything else that requires, and update backgrounds to fit in Eberron).

A warforged fighter should be okay; I'm not going to look over stats too carefully tonight.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh, much action the days I was away. Anyway, I don't know much (barely anything to be honest) about Eberron, but if possible I would like to continue this game with my Bow-wielding cleric


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 28, 2008)

Rayex said:


> Oh, much action the days I was away. Anyway, I don't know much (barely anything to be honest) about Eberron, but if possible I would like to continue this game with my Bow-wielding cleric




Well, Eberron features the Church of the Silver Flame which explicitly had the Longbow as their favorued weapon in 3.x.

Might want to read into that if you got time to spare  , it might be a nice fit for that combination.

Church of the Silver Flame part 1

Church of the Silver Flame part 2


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 28, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4298680&postcount=3

A shame that it is in Eberron, I'm not too fond of that world, but oh well, I'll live.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 28, 2008)

Rayex said:


> Oh, much action the days I was away. Anyway, I don't know much (barely anything to be honest) about Eberron, but if possible I would like to continue this game with my Bow-wielding cleric




I'd say that's perfect for a Cleric of the Silver Flame... (longbow is the favourite weapon nof the church if i remember right)


----------



## drothgery (Jun 28, 2008)

Rayex said:


> Oh, much action the days I was away. Anyway, I don't know much (barely anything to be honest) about Eberron, but if possible I would like to continue this game with my Bow-wielding cleric




Go ahead.



Atanatotatos said:


> I'd say that's perfect for a Cleric of the Silver Flame... (longbow is the favourite weapon nof the church if i remember right)




It is (and the Church tends to end up a patron of the Heroes in my games). But if it doesn't seem like what you want, other options include

The Sovreign Host (as a pantheon); it's the predominant faith in Khorvaire (the continent we'll be in; it's the main continent of the setting) among civilized people (and even embraced, at least officially, by the semi-civiziled goblinoids of Darguun), or specific members of the Host (it's rare for anyone other than members of religious orders to follow one of the Host alone rather than the entire pantheon), like
- Arawi. Good (NG in 3.5), goddess of fertility, plant life, and abundance.
- Balinor. Unaligned (N in 3.5), god of hunting and animal life.

The Undying Court; traditional Elven ancestor-worship. This has two spins in the mystical Aerenal, and the more militiant Valenar.

One of the Druidic sects.
- The Gatekeepers were founded originally to ward off a extraplanar assault by aberrations (many of their senior druids are orcs or half-orcs). This might give you a good hook into the game.
- The Wardens of the Wood are the largest druidic sect; they believe in maintaining the balance between civilization and nature
- The Greensingers, probably the most 'mystical' of Eberron druids; they have close ties to the Fey


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 28, 2008)

I was thinking of really not changing my character too much.  Annoying, snobbish effete Eladrin.  Knowledge and power obsessed.  Not sure how to fit that in with Eberron's Elves...


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 28, 2008)

Charwoman Gene said:


> I was thinking of really not changing my character too much.  Annoying, snobbish effete Eladrin.  Knowledge and power obsessed.  Not sure how to fit that in with Eberron's Elves...




Hmm. Isn't that the traditional Aerenal Elf?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, I like knowledge and stuff.  I really don't like the whole death-worship thing.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 28, 2008)

Charwoman Gene said:


> Well, I like knowledge and stuff.  I really don't like the whole death-worship thing.




... which means you're probably not Aereni. There are Thelanis manifest zones in Aundair and the Reaches; it's not uncommon for Eladrin to come through for one reason or another. Perhaps you wanted to study with the famed wizards of Arcanix?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 28, 2008)

When are you aiming to start, droth?


----------



## drothgery (Jun 28, 2008)

Atanatotatos said:


> When are you aiming to start, droth?




Probably next weekend. I want to make sure everyone who was originally signed up has had a chance to say yes or no (and Jemal's posted that he'll be away from ENWorld for a few days), and if we've only got four people at that point, to recruit another PC or two.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 28, 2008)

drothgery said:


> ... if we've only got four people at that point, to recruit another PC or two.




.. if, I would love to be in the consideration, being an old Eberron fan!


----------



## Hand of Graz'zt (Jun 29, 2008)

If you are looking for new PC's I would definately be interested.  Let me know if you want me and I will stat up a character.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, here's Siranina with her updated with point buy:

[sblock=siranina]
Siranina
Female elven Cleric
Alignment: Unaligned
Deity: Melora
Height: 5´ 7?
Weight: 120 lb.
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Emerald green
Skin: Dark tanned
Age:
XP: 0

Str: 12 (+1) [12base]
Con: 13 (+1) [13base]
Dex: 16 (+3) [14base + 2racial]
Int: 10 (+0) [10base]
Wis: 16 (+3) [14base + 2racial]
Cha: 14 (+2) [14base]

Hit Points: 25 Bloodied: 12
Healing Surge: 6 Surges per day: 8
Initiative: +3
Speed: 7
Action Points: 1

AC 16
Fortitude 11
Reflex 13
Will 15

Longbow: +5 Damage: 1d10+3 Range: 20/40 Special: Load free
Mace: +3 Damage: 1d8+1
Special: +1d6 when using Warrior of the Wild.


Skills:

History: 5
Heal: 8
Religion: 5 
Insight: 8

Feats:
Cleric Bonus: Ritual Casting
Level 1: Warrior of the Wild - 1/day use Rangers Hunter's Quarry ability.

Languages:
Common
Elven

Powers:

Healing Word (Cleric, Encounter (special), Minor Action, Close Burst 5, Self or 1 ally.)
Can use 2/encounter, but only once per round.
Effect: Target can spend healing surge and get additional 1d6+5 HP.

At-Will Prayers:
Lance of Faith (Standard action, Ranged 5, One creature)
Attack: +3 vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d8+3 radiant damage, one ally get +2 to hit on next attack against target.

Sacred Flame (Standard Action, Ranged 5, One creature)
Attack: +3 vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d6+3 radiant damage, one ally gains 3 temporary HP or make a saving throw.

Encounter Prayers:
Elven Accuracy (Racial, Free Action, Personal)
Reroll an attack roll. Use second roll.

Channel Divinity: Divine Fortune (Cleric, Free Action, Personal)
+1 bonus on next attack roll or saving throw before end of next turn.

Chanel Divinity: Turn Undead (Cleric, Standard Action, Close Burst 2)
Target: Eah Undead in Burst.
Attack: +3 vs. Will.
Hit: 1d10+3 radiant damage, push 3+2 squares. Immobilized untill end of next turn.
Miss: Half damage, no push back or immobilize.

Divine Glow (Standard Action, Close blast 3, each enemy)
Attack: +3 vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d8+3 radiant damage.
Effect: Allies in blast gain +2 power bonus on attack rolls untill next of your turn.

Daily Prayers:
Beacon of Hope (Standard action, Close Burst 3, Each enemy in burst)
Attack: +3 vs. Will
Hit: Target is weakened untill end of its next turn.
Effect: You and allies in the burst regain 5+5 hit points, and healing powers restore +5 hit points untill end of encounter.


Equipment:
Hide Armo [30gp]
Longbow [30gp]
Mace [5gp]
Arrows (30) x2 [2gp]

Holy Symbol [10gp]

Backpack [2gp]
Bedroll [1sp]
Belt Pouch [1gp]
Waterskin [1gp]
Trail Rations [5gp]

Money:
13gp 9sp

Proficiencies:
Elven Weapon: Longbow and shortbow.
Armor: Cloth, Leather, Hide, Chainmail.
Weapons: Simple Melee, Simple Ranged.


Class features:
Channel Divinity: Can use Divine Fortune or Turn undead 1/encounter.
Healers Lore: When granting healing with power, add wis modifier to HP gained.
Ritual Casting: Ritual Caster bonus feat. Possess ritual book, with 2 rituals; Gentle Repose + 1 more.

Racial abilities:

Skill Bonuses: +2 Nature, +2 Perception
Elven Weapon Proficiency: You gain proficiency with
the longbow and the shortbow.
Fey Origin: Your ancestors were native to the Feywild,
so you are considered a fey creature for the purpose
of effects that relate to creature origin.
Group Awareness: You grant non-elf allies within
5 squares of you a +1 racial bonus to Perception
checks.
Wild Step: You ignore difficult terrain when you shift
(even if you have a power that allows you to shift
multiple squares).
Elven Accuracy: You can use elven accuracy as an
encounter power.


Appearance: Lithe and of average height, there's not much that separate Siranina from her fellow elves. Her hair is light blonde, somewhat of an oddity among the elves, and her eyes are deep, sparkling green. She wear dark green leather breeches and a green and brown leather linen shirt under her dark brown hide armor. On her left hip rests a quiver bristling with arrows, on the right one a seldom used mace. Her longbow she usually carries in her right hand.
Personality: More often than not, she's a smiling, laughing young woman. She enjoys being outside in the woods more than being inside, but can adapt if needed. She prefers to stay at range, assisting her companions with her bow, her blessings and healing abilities, and only use her mace if absolutely necesarry. Her trust in her companions and their abilities is absolute and she know they can hold their own in combat, but still feel somewhat protective when it comes to her friends.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 29, 2008)

Rayex said:


> Ok, here's Siranina with her updated with point buy:




Looks good. Have you decide where she fits into the religious framework of Eberron yet?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey, been unable to access the new ENWorld till now, sorry. Beginning posting processes now.  

I'll be sticking with the Fighter I originally made, I think.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 30, 2008)

Zweischneid said:


> .. if, I would love to be in the consideration, being an old Eberron fan!




Go ahead. The original PCs are at this thread, though Sariel the Warlord (my PC) will not be appearing, and Atanatotatos wants to turn his dwarf fighter into a warforged fighter.



Hand of Graz'zt said:


> If you are looking for new PC's I would definately be interested.  Let me know if you want me and I will stat up a character.




This going to sound hopelessly elitist, but I don't think I want to give a PC spot to someone making their first post at ENWorld.



Jemal said:


> Hey, been unable to access the new ENWorld till now, sorry. Beginning posting processes now.
> 
> I'll be sticking with the Fighter I originally made, I think.




Okay. You'll need to adjust your stats to fit with the standard 4e point buy.

If everyone has revised stats and backgrounds by Wednesday, I'll start then; otherwise it'll probably be Friday (Thursday is my tabletop game, so figure on light DM posting on Thursday, as it'll only be what I can slip in at work).

Note: Backgrounds with ties to the Church of the Silver Flame, the Gatekeepers, or the Karrnathi government just may tie in with the adventure set-up.

Generally speaking, major posts will be non-Thursday evenings and weekends (US/Pacific time) or occasionally early mornings; short updates may happen during the day, but nothing that requires a lot of dice rolling or looking up rules (and since the D&D compendium isn't exactly d20srd.org, and I don't have the 4e PHB completely internalized yet, that's going to happen a lot).


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2008)

Ugh.. avoiding the convuluted new point buy system was the primary reason I chose to keep the original character *L*  I'll work it out.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 30, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Ugh.. avoiding the convuluted new point buy system was the primary reason I chose to keep the original character *L*  I'll work it out.




You could just pick a set of stats from the standard array or the ones on page 18.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 30, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Go ahead. The original PCs are at this thread, though Sariel the Warlord (my PC) will not be appearing, and Atanatotatos wants to turn his dwarf fighter into a warforged fighter.




Fantastic!! I'll get working on it during the day...


----------



## Hand of Graz'zt (Jun 30, 2008)

drothgery said:


> This going to sound hopelessly elitist, but I don't think I want to give a PC spot to someone making their first post at ENWorld.




 No offence taken, my apologies for not explaining.  I used to post on here under the name "TRD" but for some weird reason Enworld stopped working when I changed ISP's.  I am changing to a different ISP so thought I would come back, if you got room for a spot, let me make a character, see what you think, then bring me in on the basis of that.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 30, 2008)

*Khoros, of House Tharashk*

The character
Name: Khoros, of House Tharashk
Race: Half-orc
Class: Ranger (Bounty Hunter)
Role: Striker
Level: 1

Khoros, of the Dragonmarked House Tharashk
Khoros is a darkly skinned Half-orc, whose tenaciousness, brawn and scars speak of a life of fighting, travelling and adventuring. He wears heavy cut hide armour embroidered with the Dragonne emblem of House Tharashk and carries a variety of weapons, notably a short-handled Battleaxe and a cruel looking war pick. His gear is well cared for and designed for the outdoors. His speech is colored in the accent of the Shadow Marches. 


Background
Born and raised in the Shadow Marches, Khoros, Half-orc from the great Dragonmarked House Tharashk, has been joining daring raids and treasure hunts into the forbidding swamps and mysterious ruins of his homeland since he was able to lift a weapon. Much to the chargin of his renowned father Thoraos of Tharashk, a famous bearer of the greater Dragonmark of Finding, Khoros, his fathers' youngest son, never manifested the Mark of his house.

Though House Tharashk places less importance on Dragonmarks for social standing than many other Houses, Khoros, ambitious and driven nevertheless felt lessened and restrained in the shadow of his fathers glory. Leaving the Marches and keeping only sporadic contact with his House, Khoros now sells his skills as tracker and bounty hunter in various places as he searches for his destiny to unfold.    



[sblock=Abilities]
	
	



```
[U]Ability scores[/U]
Strength     : [B]16 (+3)[/B]     Hit points : [B]33[/B]
Constitution : [B]16 (+3)[/B]     Bloodied   : [B]16[/B] 
Dexterity    : [B]16 (+3) [/B]    Surges     : [B] 8[/B]
Intelligence : [B] 9 (-1)[/B]     Surges/day : [B] 8[/B]     
Wisdom       : [B]12 (+1) [/B]    Initiative : [B]+3[/B]
Charisma     : [B]10 [/B]     

[U]Defenses:[/U]
Armour class : [B]16 [/B]
Fortitude    : [B]14[/B] 
Reflex       : [B]14[/B] 
Will         : [B]11[/B]

[U]Skills[/U]
Acrobatics    (Dex): [B]+ 8 [/B] (trained)
Athletics     (Str): [B]+ 8 [/B] (trained)
Dungeoneering (Wis): [B]+ 6[/B]  (trained)
Perception    (Wis): [B]+ 6 [/B] (trained)
Stealth       (Dex): [B]+ 8 [/B] (trained)
```
Languages:  
Common, Giant

Racial traits
Running charge (+2 speed on charge), Warrior's Surge

Class features
Two-blade fighting style, Hunter's quarry, Prime shot

Feats
Action surge, Toughness

Weapon Proficiency: 
simple & military ranged & melee

Size:   Medium
Speed:  6 squares
Vision: Low-light[/sblock][sblock=Powers]
_Basic attack_*Battleaxe*
 Attack: *+5 vs. AC*; Damage: *1d10 +3*, versatile

*War pick*
 Attack: *+5 vs. AC*; Damage: *1d8 + 3*. off-hand, high crit, versatile​_At-will:_*Nimble Strike (Class)*
 Standard Action; Attack: *+5 vs. AC* Damage: *1d10 +3*
-- shift 1 square before or after attack --

*Twin Strike (Class)*
 Standard Action; 2 Attacks: *+5 vs. AC* Damage: *1d10* (Battleaxe) & *1d8* (War pick)
-- make two attacks --​_Encounter:_

*Warrior's surge (Race)*
_Spilling the blood of your enemy invigorates you._
 Standard Action; Attack: *+5 vs. AC* Damage: *1d10+3*
-- you can spend a healing surge --​
*Evasive Strike (Class)*
 Standard Action; Attack: *+5 vs. AC* Damage: *2d10 +3* (Battleaxe)
--- shift 2 squares before or after the attack ---​_Daily:_*Jaws of the Wolf (Class)*
 Standard Action; 2 Attacks: *+5 vs. AC* Damage: *2d10 +3* (Battleaxe) & *2d8 +3* (War pick) 
--- half dmg on miss ---​[/sblock][sblock=Equipment]
	
	



```
[U]Currency:[/U] 
10 gp. 

[U]Equipment           Price    Weight    Other[/U]
Hide armour         30 gp    25 lb.    Light armour
Battleaxe           15 gp     6 lb.    Versatile 
War pick            15 gp     6 lb.    Off-hand, high crit, versatile

Adventurer's kit    28 gp    30 lb.    
  Backpack           2 gp     2 lb.
  Bedroll            1 sp     5 lb.
  Flint & Steel      1 gp      -
  Pouch, belt        1 gp   1/2 lb.
  Rations, trail     5 gp    10 lb.    10 days
  Rope, silk        10 gp     5 lb.    50 ft.
  Sunrod (4)         8 gp     4 lb.   
  Waterskin          1 gp     4 lb.      

Climber's kit        2 gp    11 lb.    +2 for climbing    
  Grappling hook     1 gp     4 lb.
  Hammer             5 sp     2 lb.
  Pitons (10)        5 sp     5 lb. 

[B]Total               90 gp    78 lb.[/B]

Normal load:    160 lb.
Heavy load:     280 lb.
Max. drag load: 800 lb.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jun 30, 2008)

Alright, character concept posted above. Fairly straightforward, swashbuckling Eberron explorer type 


Didn't opt for Warlord because I am already set to play two. If you absolutely want more healing, I could draw one up.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm gonna be shifting my character around in the next 2-3 days to be human.  I might go with a minior member of a dragonmarked house, maybe just a snooty Brelish family... ((I'm drawing odd inspiration from Jim Darkmagic, of the New Hampshire Darkmagics.))


----------



## drothgery (Jul 1, 2008)

Hand of Graz'zt said:


> No offence taken, my apologies for not explaining.  I used to post on here under the name "TRD" but for some weird reason Enworld stopped working when I changed ISP's.  I am changing to a different ISP so thought I would come back, if you got room for a spot, let me make a character, see what you think, then bring me in on the basis of that.




On second thought, if you've got a good idea for a cleric or warlord (or a non-defender with some multiclassing into a leader class), go ahead and write up a character.


----------



## Hand of Graz'zt (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks, will have a character and history statted out by tomorrow.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, I will go for a background in the Church of the Silver Flame then. Will have to do a bit of reading-up for that though, but sounds like Sirianina's cup of tea.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 2, 2008)

Zweischneid said:


> Alright, character concept posted above. Fairly straightforward, swashbuckling Eberron explorer type




Should be good. I noticed you took advantage of my quickly improvised half-orc house rules .



Charwoman Gene said:


> I'm gonna be shifting my character around in the next 2-3 days to be human.  I might go with a minior member of a dragonmarked house, maybe just a snooty Brelish family... ((I'm drawing odd inspiration from Jim Darkmagic, of the New Hampshire Darkmagics.))




I'm not familiar with that source, but if it leads to a cool character, who cares?



Hand of Graz'zt said:


> Thanks, will have a character and history statted out by tomorrow.




Cool.



Rayex said:


> Ok, I will go for a background in the Church of the Silver Flame then. Will have to do a bit of reading-up for that though, but sounds like Sirianina's cup of tea.




Great.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 2, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Should be good. I noticed you took advantage of my quickly improvised half-orc house rules .




A sure 

Actually been playing around with some more convoluted backstories to fit in some multi-classing. But Action Surge Half-orc Treasure Hunter makes for a nice 'early-days' Eberron type of pulp hero.. so I just thought to keep it simple.. for now.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 3, 2008)

One more thing -- since the artificer is up in Dragon (albeit in preview form, and without enough at-wills for a human to play one unless they take two multiclass feats at 1st level), it's an available option. The artificer is an arcane leader, in case you were wondering.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 4, 2008)

Err... I'd like to be able to start this tomorrow (as I've got the day off, and not much to do), and I still need updated PCs from most of you. Thanks.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 4, 2008)

Updated in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, posted Khoros in the RG now. Artificer is tempting (especially since the group is low on leaders), but I don't really feel like playtesting new stuff when I haven't yet had a chance to actually playtest the stuff that was published more than a month or so back.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 4, 2008)

Siranina is updated


----------



## drothgery (Jul 4, 2008)

I've creat the new IC thread, though it's just a placeholder for now. I should have the intro up later today.

If Jemal and Hand of Graz'zt finish their characters before any combat starts, I'll just assume they caught up with you on the road.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 4, 2008)

Can I switch Dalaran back to an orb mage and swap some powers again?  

Can I take Illusionary Ambush from Dragon?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 4, 2008)

Charwoman Gene said:


> Can I switch Dalaran back to an orb mage and swap some powers again?
> 
> Can I take Illusionary Ambush from Dragon?




Sure, and sure. Once you've been in combat, you can't change your character except by what's allowed in retraining, but for now you've still got some leeway (though no changing race or class at this point).

Oh, and the first post is up in the IC thread.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jul 4, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Sure, and sure. Once you've been in combat, you can't change your character except by what's allowed in retraining, but for now you've still got some leeway (though no changing race or class at this point).
> 
> Oh, and the first post is up in the IC thread.




Ooookay, then I'd like to change slightly Titan, too. I'll switch to one-handed mastery. I was still in a slightly 3e-way-of-looking when I chose two handed...I'll update immediately.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 5, 2008)

Atanatotatos said:


> Ooookay, then I'd like to change slightly Titan, too. I'll switch to one-handed mastery. I was still in a slightly 3e-way-of-looking when I chose two handed...I'll update immediately.




'Kay.

Just as an FYI here, the IC thread is open.

Also, if you think the set-up I gave your PCs is a bit out of character, let me know and I'll try and retcon it.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 5, 2008)

Uhm, I'm still here, just really really not sure how to make my entrance in the IC thread. I mean, where did we meet, how long have we been travelling together? Do we know anything about the other characters?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 5, 2008)

As par as I am assuming, we were sent to this town, Lakeside, to meet with others journeying to winterhaven for various problems.  It's been left to us to assume or make it up.  You can either be at the table already and sort of just been quiet or you can narrate an entrance.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 5, 2008)

Bialaska said:


> Uhm, I'm still here, just really really not sure how to make my entrance in the IC thread. I mean, where did we meet, how long have we been travelling together? Do we know anything about the other characters?




You've met the others over the last day or two (they're clearly passing through, but this is the last major town -- and not very major at that -- before Winterhaven); if you want to have tried to learn more about the others, you can make a streetwise check to pick some things up.



Charwoman Gene said:


> As par as I am assuming, we were sent to this town, Lakeside, to meet with others journeying to winterhaven for various problems.  It's been left to us to assume or make it up.  You can either be at the table already and sort of just been quiet or you can narrate an entrance.




Pretty much. Lakeside's the nearest town of any size to Winterhaven, and most people would come through it on the way (a Lyrandar sailor might not, figuring it's faster to sail along Karrn Bay and cross overland, but then you're pretty much traveling through wilderness most of the way.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 8, 2008)

Despite my best efforts, no one ever seems to do much with pre-game 'getting to know you' spots I try to set up. Maybe sometime I'll just skip them.

Anyway, I'm going to assume you guys finish making any travel arrangements and move on. Do you want to set up a marching order?


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahh sorry. I somehow missed the launch of the IC thread and was still waiting for the GO!

I'm reading into it now.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 8, 2008)

drothgery said:


> OOC: Not in Eberron, you're not.




*facepalm* Gotta update my own character sheet here, simply forgot. Editet!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 10, 2008)

eeeps.  sorry bout the delay, hope I'm not too late. (BTW, upon looking the only changes I had to make to get the character to add up on points was dropping the odd numbers to even ones *L*)

[sblock=Darren]
Darren
Male Dragonborn Fighter1 
AL: Good HT: 6'5" WT: 250 Scale colour: Rusty

STR: 18 (+4) [16 +2 racial]
DEX: 12 (+1)
CON: 14 (+2)
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHA: 14 (+2) [12 +2 racial]

HP: 29  Bloodied: 15 Healing Surge: 9(11/day)
AC: 19  FORT: 16  REF: 13  WILL: 12
Init: +1 Speed: 5

Attacks: 
Melee Basic: 
Longsword: +8 vs AC, 1d8+5 damage [Standard, Melee]

Skills: [3 trained]
Athletics +6(+8 w/o shield) [+5 trained +4 ability - 3(1) armour]
Heal +6 [+5 trained +1 ability]
Intimidate +9 [+5 trained + 2 ability +2 racial]

Feats: [1]  Weapon Focus (Heavy Blades)

Class/Racial Features: 
Combat Challenge (When you attack, target is marked: -2 attack rolls not including you, if target shifts or doesn't attack you you get melee basic attack for free)
Weapon Talent (One-handed +1)
Combat Superiority (+1 to Opportunity Attacks)
Dragonborn Fury (+1 attack when Bloodied)
Draconic Heritage (+2 healing surge)
Dragon Breath

At Will: 
Sure Strike: +10 vs AC, 1d8+5 damage [Standard, Melee]
Cleave: + 8 vs AC, 1d8+5 damage(Adjacent Enemy takes 4 damage) [Standard, Melee]

Encounter: 
Passing Attack: +8 vs AC, 1d8+5 damage (If hit, can Shift and make Secondary attack vs another target at +10 vs AC, 1d8+5 damage) [Standard, Melee]
Dragon Breath: +6 vs Reflex, 1d6+2 Acid damage [Minor, Close Blast 3]

Daliy: 
Comeback Strike: +8 Vs AC, 2d8+5 damage (and can spend a healing surge) [Standard, Mellee]

Languages: Common, Draconic

Equipment: 
Scale Mail
Heavy Shield
Long Sword
30 gp[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 10, 2008)

Jemal said:


> eeeps.  sorry bout the delay, hope I'm not too late. (BTW, upon looking the only changes I had to make to get the character to add up on points was dropping the odd numbers to even ones *L*)




Not quite too late (mostly because my tabletop game's on Thursday, so there won't be any combat this evening).


----------



## Jemal (Jul 11, 2008)

woot.  Should I post being with them allready, or let you 'catch me up' to them?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 12, 2008)

Jemal said:


> woot.  Should I post being with them allready, or let you 'catch me up' to them?




You can post now; assume you've been with them all along, though you may want to include a bit of flashback that says how you got here.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 12, 2008)

Zweischneid said:


> I am kinda assuming (i) this is a combat encounter and (ii) that this is a surprise round with only me?




Almost. Darren's extraordinarily good perception roll means he saw the same Kobolds you did, and so can act as well. The other Kobolds rolled better for Stealth, so no one's passive perception was good enough to see any of them.



			
				Atanatotatos said:
			
		

> Ok, i'm a bit confused now... do we roll initiative? do we roll attacks?




That's up to you. If you just give me an action, I'll roll real dice. But if you want to point to an online roller you can.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 12, 2008)

Before it gets to ingrained with everyone.. character is named Khoros, and not Khorus


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 12, 2008)

Zweischneid said:


> Before it gets to ingrained with everyone.. character is named Khoros, and not Khorus




You'll always be Koko to me!


----------



## drothgery (Jul 12, 2008)

FYI - the grey squares contain large rocks/boulders that the Kobolds were hiding behind.  You'll need to climb over them or perform an acrobatic stunt to go through the rocks. Also, the dark green squares of thick vegetation are difficult terrain.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 12, 2008)

I assumed that, which is why I took the entire trip around the rock, even if it took all 6 of my movement and I had to use Deft Strike to gain enough movement to move into melee.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 12, 2008)

Koko the (Half-)Orc.... need to work out something with that !!  

Anyways.. is Khoros marked by K1 or K2... would be good to know before drawing up another action.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 12, 2008)

Do the Rocks block LOS?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 12, 2008)

Charwoman Gene said:


> Do the Rocks block LOS?




I'm going to say no; they're as large as 4' or so, but you can see them.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 12, 2008)

Zweischneid said:


> Anyways.. is Khoros marked by K1 or K2... would be good to know before drawing up another action.




He's marked by K1.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jul 13, 2008)

What about you rolling initiative for us next time drothgery? I whink it quickens up things a lot.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 13, 2008)

Atanatotatos said:


> What about you rolling initiative for us next time drothgery? I whink it quickens up things a lot.




I usually will, but if someone ninjas me with an initiative roll before I need it, then I'll let you keep it. In this case, Darren has yet to act to finish off the surprise round.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 13, 2008)

apologies, internet was down before work, so I couldn't do updates then.  I'm updating stuff now


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 13, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]
> Charge K2, using long sword in 2 hands for the versatile +1 damage.  (Also mark him)
> Charge!! (1d20+9=18, 1d8+6=12) 18 AC for 12 damage.
> *Also in regards to Khoros being marked:  I believe when you're marked you get to know WHO marked you?[/sblock]




[sblock=Jemal]
The mark is covered. That's why Khoros unloaded on K1. 

I think strictly RAW, your charge is not legal. DM obviously has the final call though. 

In a surprise round, you can only take a move or a standard (or a minor) action. A charge requires both move and standard action.

Since we've also got lots of surprise round actions coming up in the 'Past Tense' game, I thought it would be worthwhile information. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jul 13, 2008)

[sblock=charge] 







Zweischneid said:


> [sblock=Jemal]
> The mark is covered. That's why Khoros unloaded on K1.
> 
> I think strictly RAW, your charge is not legal. DM obviously has the final call though.
> ...




Uhm... the way i read it, charging is a single standard action (i think it's even listed in the sample list of action in the combat chapter in PHB), only, you can't take other actions *after* a charge. I don't remember reading you can't move, then charge. It's balanced by the fact that you can only use basic attacks at the end of a charge. [/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 13, 2008)

Atanatotatos said:


> [sblock=charge]
> 
> Uhm... the way i read it, charging is a single standard action (i think it's even listed in the sample list of action in the combat chapter in PHB), only, you can't take other actions *after* a charge. I don't remember reading you can't move, then charge. It's balanced by the fact that you can only use basic attacks at the end of a charge. [/sblock]




[sblock=Ata]
Looking at p 287, you're probably right. It also says 'standard action' in the head line of charge. I apologize. 

Still, its a contentious issue in 4e that has (in my experience) spawned some debates as 3e (I think) allowed you a full action in the surprise round if you took part.
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jul 13, 2008)

[sblock=zwein] er... no, a single action in 3.5 too. Though i don't remember about 3.0 [/sblock]


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 13, 2008)

He.. oh well. Guess I shouldn't have sold my 3.x stuff.

Anyways.. great DMing there drothgery. Love the collected narrative. You're useing a new excel for the maps?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jul 13, 2008)

Heck, I rolled two 2s in a row... for the same attack...! 
MEH!


----------



## drothgery (Jul 13, 2008)

Zweischneid said:


> Anyways.. great DMing there drothgery. Love the collected narrative.




That's how I've always done PBP combat (though the new multiquote feature on ENWorld 2 makes putting the post together a lot easier). 



Zweischneid said:


> You're useing a new excel for the maps?




Excel 2007 is over a year old, you know... 
I started doing the Excel maps for a SWSE game that unfortunately fizzled out last year (entirely my fault).


----------



## drothgery (Jul 13, 2008)

Atanatotatos said:


> Heck, I rolled two 2s in a row... for the same attack...!
> MEH!




The Kobolds have yet to roll above 10 since the first two attacks hit Khoros...


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 13, 2008)

Well.. need to upgrade my software someday I s'pose 

Anyways... what would be the rules for moving on or through those rock things, if say, for example, Khoros would get the mad idea to make an orkish running charge at that fireslinging Kobold 8, moving up a straight line to 'I12' or 'H11' once that pesky swordfighter goes down (damn those things are tough!)?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 13, 2008)

re: surprise round - Both 3.0 and 3.5 were 'one action during the surprise round', that hasn't changed in 4e.

Re: Charging : This HAS changed, being only a standard action now (And only allowing you to move your movement rate, instead of double it, as well as only giving a +1 attack bonus, and no ac penalty).

Although... in both 3.0 AND 3.5 there was a provision for charging during the surprise round.  a 'partial charge' was allowed for:
*See the last paragraph under 'movement during a charge', pages 154-155 PHB 3.5 (reprinted in part): "If you are able to take only a standard or move action on your turn, you can still charge but are only allowed to move up to your speed (instead of up to double your speed). *
(Hmm, sounds familiar.  It's my guess they just took out the partial part and decided to go with this in its entirety for the 4e charge.)


----------



## drothgery (Jul 13, 2008)

Zweischneid said:


> Well.. need to upgrade my software someday I s'pose
> 
> Anyways... what would be the rules for moving on or through those rock things, if say, for example, Khoros would get the mad idea to make an orkish running charge at that fireslinging Kobold 8, moving up a straight line to 'I12' or 'H11' once that pesky swordfighter goes down (damn those things are tough!)?




It'd be a lot easier to charge to G, H, or I 13. If you want to move through the rocks, you can make an athletics check to do so at half speed, but you can't charge through them (at least, not at heroic tier).


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 13, 2008)

drothgery said:


> quickly: Titan misses, Darren's first attack misses (so the mostly-dead kobold is still slightly alive), Darren's second attack hits, and the kobold is bloodied. I'll wait for at least most of the round 2 actions before posting with more flavor text and an updated map.





A true Kobold Swordmaster this one


----------



## Jemal (Jul 13, 2008)

*Winks at Zweis* I saw that.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 13, 2008)

Jemal said:


> *Winks at Zweis* I saw that.




He.. I know. And I think I am right. I just worry I'll pick up a rep of obsessive rules lawyering


----------



## Jemal (Jul 13, 2008)

unfortunately, It would appear that you are correct. Curse my own obsessive rules-lawyeryness.

Drothgery - 'twould appear that my attack ends when I miss the first target.  the shift and second attack are part of a 'hit' effect.  As such, I'll be editing my post to include a couple changes.


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## Jemal (Jul 13, 2008)

Quick rules question : 
Cleave states that if you hit, an adjacent target takes damage equal to your strength.  Is this ever modified by anything else?  (W.focus, Magic Weapon, Power Attack, Two-handed versatility, etc?)


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jul 13, 2008)

Since the attacks states clearly that it only inflicts strenght damage, no.
(most things that can be added to damage are actually added to _rolls_. So, probably if you find some damage bonus unrelated to damage rolls, we might have to think about it...


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Khoros*

Need to do some rule-lawyering on myself actually.

In character creation, I took 'Nimble Strike' as one of the at-wills for Khoros (and used it to no effect in the surprise round). But that power actually doesn't work with melee, only with ranged weapons.

Would it be possible to still change that to one of the melee at-wills?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 13, 2008)

Zweischneid said:


> Would it be possible to still change that to one of the melee at-wills?




Yeah. Since I'm not all that familiar with 4e right now, I can hardly expect anyone else to be...


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 13, 2008)

alright, thank you.

Changed it to 'Hit-and-Run' which is more or less the same intend!!


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 16, 2008)

[sblock=Things I learned]
Since it just came up in another game, I thought I'd share. 

Diagonal movements as Delia and Khoros have done, cutting across the corners of obstacles are, I think, not legal (p. 283). It seems, if a square has an obstacle, you need to move fully around the corner and not cut it diagonally.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 16, 2008)

Zweischneid said:


> Since it just came up in another game, I thought I'd share.
> 
> Diagonal movements as Delia and Khoros have done, cutting across the corners of obstacles are, I think, not legal (p. 283). It seems, if a square has an obstacle, you need to move fully around the corner and not cut it diagonally.




I'd say it's borderline here, as you can move through the squares with rocks in them, it just takes a climb check.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 24, 2008)

FYI - it looks like I won't being moving things along until Friday; ENworld outages and other people's delays (which were probably largely caused by ENWorld outages) meant I couldn't move along before today, and I didn't get around to it. Thursday's out due to tabletop game, so Friday.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 24, 2008)

Right now things run smoothly for me, but in 5 minutes I'll prolly be unable to connect to ENWorld again. I'll be more regular when ENworld stops acting stupidly.


----------



## Zweischneid (Aug 21, 2008)

What is up with the game? Who is still playing.

I'm kinda torn between posting stuff so it doesn't die down and not posting stuff to not intimidate people with too much things to read up on.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 21, 2008)

Titan present! ( though slowed)


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 21, 2008)

Present, although very  busy, and not always the absolute best at "town" roleplaying.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm still around, but when half the group's not posting actively, it's hard to move the story along.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 25, 2008)

True. I think many games are running really slow. After all it's August, and probably many people are temporarily away from home or computers, or busy anyway...?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 25, 2008)

Atanatotatos said:


> True. I think many games are running really slow. After all it's August, and probably many people are temporarily away from home or computers, or busy anyway...?




Well, we haven't heard anything except from You, Me, and Zweis since we got to town.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 26, 2008)

mmmmmmmm.... I have a feeling of deja vu


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 26, 2008)

Atanatotatos said:


> mmmmmmmm.... I have a feeling of deja vu




I'm cursed as a player.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 26, 2008)

heh. I'll keep that in mind if I ever need an alt


----------



## Atanatotatos (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like this game is pretty much dead...


----------



## drothgery (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry. Shortly after the exchange at the end of August I unsubscribed from this thread.

Which is to say that yup, the game's dead.


----------

